# Who is your real friend?



## jonesvilletexas (Nov 16, 2009)

Guys..... Who is your real friend? 



This really works...   just try this experiment:
Put your dog and your wife in the trunk of the car at the same time for an hour. 

When you open the trunk, which one is really happy to see you?  :16:


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 16, 2009)

lol!


----------



## RedTemplar (Nov 16, 2009)

My dog would pout and my wife would eat me up.


----------



## RedTemplar (Nov 17, 2009)

....Or my wife would throw a lug wrench at me and my dog would eat her up. Hmmmm. sounds like a plan to me.  Jonesville, is that how it turned out for you?


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Nov 17, 2009)

If I told you I would have to kill you. haha


----------

